# Modificar cajon o bafle



## gabriel1001 (Feb 20, 2013)

quiero armar este modelo de cajon o bafle para un bajo 15" pero no tengo idea de como ajustar las medidas me pueden ayudar? aqui el diseño


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2013)

Escalando las medidas en función de la relación entre los diámetros de los parlantes podés llegar a lograr una caja donde tu parlante entre bien. De ahí a que suene como debe hay muuuuucha distancia, pero si querés meter el parlante dentro de una caja... pues esa es la forma mas simple y que varios del foro han probado antes.


----------

